# aus iframe heraus verlinken



## PDMsouljah (1. September 2004)

hy
bin ueber die suche nicht fündig geworden,deshalb
nun meine frage:

ich habe eine normale html datei in der ich einen
iframe eingebettet habt. aus diesem iframe heraus
soll ueber ein link die html seite geändert werden.
sprich link verändert die seite in der der iframe ein-
gebettet ist.

was muss ich bei target= eingeben um dies zu
realisieren? reicht es, wenn ich der html seite
einen namen zuweise und diesen bei target rein
schreibe? wenn ja, wie mach ich das;-)

vielen dank fuer eure hilfe


----------



## Fabian H (1. September 2004)

Bitte halte dich an unsere Netiquette, vor allem Groß/Kleinschreibung.

Dein Link muss so aussehen:

```
<a href="foo.bar" target="_top">Link</a>
```


----------



## PDMsouljah (1. September 2004)

sorry fuer die Nettiquette & danke fuer die Info,
allerdings funktionierts im Opera noch nicht,
wobei IE alles fehlerfrei interpretiert...

ist für opera ein anderer code notwendig oder
woran kanns liegen.?


----------

